# Captain's Cove 2009



## Bob (Mar 31, 2009)

Captain's Cove 2009 on May 23, 2009 in Bridgeport, Connecticut, USA
March 30, 2009 - 22:59 — Bob Burton
The Captain's Cove competition 2009 will take place on May 23, 2009 in Bridgeport, Connecticut, USA. Check out the Captain's Cove 2009 website for more information and registration.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CaptainsCove2009

http://pjgat09.gotdns.com/captains_09/


----------



## Kian (Mar 31, 2009)

about 2 hours away. i should be there.


----------



## Bob (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, Dan, you didn't waste any time!


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 31, 2009)

I got to it before it was even announced 

I probably should've held off registering, but I'll be there unless something else comes up.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 1, 2009)

There is a small chance I might be able to go to this, but I would need a place to stay. Anyone willing to put up a traveling cuber?


----------



## ErikJ (Apr 1, 2009)

YES, I want to go sooo bad. I'm not going to preregister yet because I'm not exactly sure but I plan on attending.


----------



## Musturd (Apr 1, 2009)

Crap!!!
I have school.
I am pretty close to this tournament too.

I can't participate, but I can probably get there by 2:00 or 3:00 PM to watch the end.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 1, 2009)

Musturd said:


> Crap!!!
> I have school.
> I am pretty close to this tournament too.
> 
> I can't participate, but I can probably get there by 2:00 or 3:00 PM to watch the end.



Why do you have school on a saturday?

Unfortunately this date doesn't work for me, 0% chance of going.


----------



## Musturd (Apr 1, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Why do you have school on a saturday?
> 
> Unfortunately this date doesn't work for me, 0% chance of going.



One of the downsides of a New England private school....
I have school every other Saturday for 4 and a half hours. 

BUT, I do like it there, and a lot more than I would like the public school in my district.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 1, 2009)

Hadley, it's possible...I'm still not entirely sure if I'm going to this yet, but it's pretty likely.


----------



## hippofluff (Apr 1, 2009)

I am almost definately going to be there, looking forward to is already!


----------



## Kian (Apr 13, 2009)

i may actually be in Paris then. I will let you know soon, Bob.


----------



## Bob (Apr 13, 2009)

Kian said:


> i may actually be in Paris then. I will let you know soon, Bob.



WTF? you MAY? What for? 

(If you have a choice, go to Paris instead!)


----------



## Kian (Apr 13, 2009)

Bob said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > i may actually be in Paris then. I will let you know soon, Bob.
> ...



Oh just for fun. I think Kyle and I are booking a trip to Dublin and Paris this week. got a flight from jfk to dublin, stay in dublin for a few days, flight to paris, stay there a few more, then fly back to jfk for a grand total of 379. Just gotta make sure his passport stuff is ok first.

And yes, I will certainly be choosing Paris over Connecticut.


----------



## Bob (Apr 13, 2009)

Kian said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



379? How the hell did you manage that?


----------



## Kian (Apr 13, 2009)

Bob said:


> 379? How the hell did you manage that?



The beauty of kayak.com.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 13, 2009)

I may not be coming either. Depends on if I have to out to Pittsburgh for the weekend.


----------



## Kian (Apr 15, 2009)

I'll be sure to solve a cube atop the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## Bob (Apr 15, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I may not be coming either. Depends on if I have to out to Pittsburgh for the weekend.



Okay, let me or Peter know when you know.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 15, 2009)

Sadly, I also have to miss this one
My brother's Bar Mitzvah is that day


----------



## Tyson (Apr 15, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Sadly, I also have to miss this one
> My brother's Bar Mitzvah is that day



A bris would probably have been more fun.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 6, 2009)

There's a possibility I could go. I'll need a new DIY though. I don't know where most of my cubes went and i'm missing pieces to my eastsheens.


----------



## Musturd (May 11, 2009)

Would it be a problem if I showed up at 2ish to spectate?
As in, will I be able to get into the building somehow?


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 11, 2009)

Musturd said:


> Would it be a problem if I showed up at 2ish to spectate?
> As in, will I be able to get into the building somehow?



It is an outside venue. So yes, you can come anytime.


----------



## Musturd (May 12, 2009)

Oh ok, thanks


----------



## Tyson (May 12, 2009)

I guess I need to be better about checking into these things. The main thing I look at when approving a competition is the schedule, the delegate, and whether or not the organizer is competent. But, the Captain's Cove competition brings up an interesting possibility. What if, instead, the $5 fee was donated to a different group, one that provided the same resources as Swim Across the Sound Now... in terms of advertising ability and something like that. Just hypothetically... if the money were going to a hate group. Probably wouldn't be able to approve something like that as it might suggest WCA endorsement or support of the group.


----------



## Kian (May 15, 2009)

on a completely unrelated note, i can't believe so few people are signed up for this competition.


----------



## hippofluff (May 18, 2009)

Bob -Sorry, but can you please take me out of rubik's magic? I will not be participating in it.


----------



## Tyson (May 20, 2009)

http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/search/product.asp?ean=714043050211&

Is anyone going to Captain Cove interested in purchasing the above item above. I can sell them at $12. It's a useful tool when someone you know wants to learn to solve the cube and you're too tired of teaching people to teach them.


----------



## hippofluff (May 22, 2009)

I didn't go last year, was there a crowd of passing poeple watching the competition?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 22, 2009)

Eh...I can't make it. Better take me off the registration list. :x


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 23, 2009)

Everyone did terribly. I had a 19.62 average in the finals =/ Too cold outside.

John Tamanas won, Dan NARed in pyraminx average...yeah, no other good results.


----------



## Bob (May 24, 2009)

Good thing for those clipboards!


----------



## masterofthebass (May 24, 2009)

So... who else except Patrick and me are sunburnt. For some reason, I only got it on my right arm. And... who the hell thought you could get sunburnt in 65 degree cloudy weather :/


----------



## BillB (May 24, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> So... who else except Patrick and me are sunburnt. For some reason, I only got it on my right arm. And... who the hell thought you could get sunburnt in 65 degree cloudy weather :/



I got it on the tops of my ears...even with the "Unibomber" hoodie. Got some good pictures of everybody trying to stay warm.

BillB


----------



## ErikJ (May 24, 2009)

CONSTANT 20+ miles per hour breeze = not fun.


----------



## BillB (May 24, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> CONSTANT 20+ miles per hour breeze = not fun.



with occasional gusts


Still, it was fun and it was great to see everybody. Thanks to those who worked to put it together. And yes, good thing for those clipboards. Remember last year?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 24, 2009)

I got to meet Tyson Mayo today. Too bad he decided not to compete in Pyraminix.


----------



## Musturd (May 24, 2009)

I need to learn to solve the 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 a little faster.
I was the one who DNFed all the big cube attempts.
(I almost solved the 4x4x4, though, but I got the hard parity at the end)

It was windy.


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 25, 2009)

Can anyone just post the complete results


----------



## Anthony (May 25, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I got to meet *Tyson Mayo* today.



Oh really, who's he? 

Also, kind of random, but I'm reading a book called "The Associate" by John Grisham, and Tim Reynolds is one of the characters lol.


----------



## Bob (May 25, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Can anyone just post the complete results



Be patient.


----------



## Musturd (May 26, 2009)

Wow, I just realized that I beat my ZZ personal best by a few hundredths of a second, but I got a +2... so it didn't even really count.


----------



## Tyson (May 26, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I got to meet Tyson Mayo today. Too bad he decided not to compete in Pyraminix.



It's a conspiracy.


----------



## Bob (May 27, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > I got to meet Tyson Mayo today. Too bad he decided not to compete in Pyraminix.
> ...



Weird, he didn't compete in 5x5 either?


----------



## TimeFreeze (May 27, 2009)

I got an autograph from Tyson during Captain's Cove. I had an autograph notebook, and he said he needed one like that XD


----------



## CubeAddict420 (May 22, 2010)

kool! This will be my first competition, i can't wait ^^


----------



## JackJ (May 22, 2010)

Are you being serious?


----------



## bigbee99 (May 22, 2010)

The competition already ended...


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure he had just confused this thread with the 2010 one. No big.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 22, 2010)

CubeAddict420 said:


> kool! This will be my first competition, i can't wait ^^



i nominate this for dumbest post for the 2010 forum awards


----------

